# Absurd entry fees for turnips?



## BunnyElsa (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone else appalled at the high entry fees to sell your turnips at theirs (e.g. 500-600 bells)? Last week, I was able to go to a couple islands over the 500 bell mark and simply paid 99K or 1 NMT. Now, I'm seeing 500-800K requirements or 5+ NMT? I'm in a massive Discord server and the prices have just randomly gone up. Or am I just broke? Lol.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 13, 2020)

I usually tip 10% of gross sales. If my Nook's ever hits a large spike, that's where I'd set my minimum expectation. Of course, dishonest folks will sell and leave nothing. It's their karma.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 13, 2020)

Big bruh moment for me is when people charge 10 NMT for an entry fee like, bye.


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 13, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I usually tip 10% of gross sales. If my Nook's ever hits a large spike, that's where I'd set my minimum expectation. Of course, dishonest folks will sell and leave nothing. It's their karma.



Yeah, 100K is usually my base 10% which I think is fair! If I ever got a decently high price (above 500) I’d request the same. Just tons of stupid prices out there To make sure people don’t sell and leave, I’ve been to a couple islands where they’ve made cages Pretty clever actually lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



Dormire said:


> Big bruh moment for me is when people charge 10 NMT for an entry fee like, bye.


LitERALLY ITS RIDICULOUS OMG


----------



## tajikey (Apr 13, 2020)

BunnyElsa said:


> Yeah, 100K is usually my base 10% which I think is fair! If I ever got a decently high price (above 500) I’d request the same. Just tons of stupid prices out there To make sure people don’t sell and leave, I’ve been to a couple islands where they’ve made cages Pretty clever actually lol


For sure it's a hedge. Only serious folks apply. The thing with NMTs is that they can be donated before the person sells turnips. If no tickets dropped, then the host can end the session immediately.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 13, 2020)

But.. you would be doing in half your profits just to get in. 

I could never charge for anything.
I have a strong moral conscience reguarding this.


----------



## lunapalooza (Apr 13, 2020)

But 99k is basically nada when you're making 2 million bells per trip


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 13, 2020)

I know I started to notice this too, sorry but I'm not paying big entry fees like that just so I can sell turnips I mean a tip like 99k or 1 NMT is fine but anything above that is a bit absurd depending on the price


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 13, 2020)

i guess ppl have to get NMT or Bells in every possible way lol.


i personally would not do that.


----------



## Sansy (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm sorry but... why do people charge to let someone on their island to sell...? That's shady, shady, shady. Good thing I have family members and friends enjoying Animal Crossing along with me and we keep each other up to date about Turnip prices.


----------



## Raz (Apr 13, 2020)

and this is why i've been gradually feeling more disgusted  with AC's community ever day...

people already get miles from hosting other players, why can't they act like a community, as that is the whole point of AC?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Apr 13, 2020)

Sansy said:


> I'm sorry but... why do people charge to let someone on their island to sell...? That's shady, shady, shady. Good thing I have family members and friends enjoying Animal Crossing along with me and we keep each other up to date about Turnip prices.


People ask for tips because it’s just a common courtesy 
Of course overpricing is unfair 
But asking for an entry fee is nothing new lol we been in this business for a while


----------



## Sansy (Apr 13, 2020)

foxehtrot28 said:


> People ask for tips because it’s just a common courtesy
> Of course overpricing is unfair
> But asking for an entry fee is nothing new lol we been in this business for a while


Tipping is way different from an actual 100k+ entry fee.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah, I just avoid people like that. Sucks it's the majority of the community. Trust me though, it's because the game is new and everyone is trying to get their island perfect. I bet you it'll be different in a year from now.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 13, 2020)

Tbh this is why I really don’t like visiting other strangers island and only visit my friends. Sometimes I’ll let other people into my island for free (no tips required) if they privately DM me and stuff but it’s usually prices around $150 to maybe $250.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 13, 2020)

Even if tipping is not necessary, I think it'd be really nice for it to be the norm as the host is taking a lot of time and effort to open for other people. 5+NMT is a little much though if NMT are still 250k each, that's more than the price of 1 full trip of turnips LOL


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 13, 2020)

The amount of greed in this community was absolutely shocking to me when I joined. It almost makes me want to go back to playing solo. I've found some good people, though.


----------



## TrippyKitten (Apr 13, 2020)

I was seeing people with like 300-400 sell prices asking for those types of entry fees...like bruh. xD Gold nuggets and star fragments seem to be a growing request too.


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 13, 2020)

And most of these are people sitting on piles of bells already from TTing. They don't need more stuff.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thats my point, I don't understand paying like 3 or 4 NMT for a turnip price of 500 bells, that's insane because the NMT are probably worth more than the profit your making off of selling the bells


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 13, 2020)

It's the whole "shop" mindset. Suddenly, everything is a business transaction, rather than friends helping friends.


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm on that same Discord server. There is a large variety of prices out there - some people don't charge anything, some will charge 2NMT for a 400+ price and others 4. To be completely fair to them, keeping your gates open for sellers can be a time-consuming process, and not everyone who has an insane price time travels. If they don't get what they feel to be a fair price for their service (opening their town for sellers), it's not worth their time. And if you don't want to be waiting hours in a queue that you might not even get to the front of the line of, paying a fee might be worth your time. If fees are too low or non-existent for a good price, you might be flooded with a few hundred requests and have to wait in a line with a few hundred in front of you. If fees are too high for a not so good price, no one will want to come.

Recently, I paid 2 NMT for a town offering a price at around 440. I was in and out in about 20 minutes and I don't really use NMT for much, so the price was absolutely worth it for me. I have limited time due to having to juggle uni responsibilities so I can't wait around all day just sitting in a queue.

It'll be interesting to see if the economy changes in a few months, but I think the utility of fees for both buyer and seller will mean that people will continue to offer it in the future. However, the more sellers offer runs for free, the more competition fee-chargers will face, so... we'll see.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 13, 2020)

Were entry fees ever a thing back in the NL scene?? I hardly remember anyone asking for a deadset price for entering their towns. It doesn't seem right at all imo. Not everyone has a ton of turnips to sell where 150k+ wouldn't make a huge dent in their pocket.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm happy to give 10%. For 40 stacks of turnips, that's often 200k or so. 1 nmt often sells for 225k from what I've observed, so I'd be happy to do that instead.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 13, 2020)

I think entry fees for visiting sounds like a cheap way to make Bells or NMT. Even if I were at my greediest moment, I would let people onto my island for free as long as they don’t do any damage to my town. I would even help them find Nook’s Cranny.


----------



## Saga (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't know, I feel like the prices are absurd for so many things! The price of hybrids, villagers, single items, crafting recipes... Holy cow!

I'm happy to trade with people for free, for items, or for IGB, but it feels like everyone else is charging NMTs. The economy is really haywire.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 13, 2020)

So, I'm just going to jump in here because I was one of the people who charged entry fee for my turnip price that was nearly 600. 

Initially, I charged 2NMT per entry for the following reasons:

Everyone else was charging for it
I wanted to island hop for a new villager
I would have to be online doing nothing and just making sure nobody trampled my town
I ended up being online for 3 hours straight just watching people go in and out of my town.

I took a dinner break and had nothing else to do for dinner, so I figured I might as well open my town back up. But, at this point, I was tired and my husband kept telling me to charge what everyone else was charging, so I bumped it up to 4NMT. I pretty much figured that if people wanted to come, great. If nobody liked the price, I'll just close my gates and call it for the night. But people still kept coming and I kept getting messages about it.

Would I do it again? Yep, absolutely. I ended up splitting the NMT with family so I didn't actually have that many at the end.


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 13, 2020)

I do a whole bunch of trading, and I gotta say, I remember it being easy to get a start with the market back in NL. I understand that Nook Miles tickets have high value because you get to islands which have materials you can use. What I _don't _get is why they're used for almost every payment. I mean, they're worth like 250k, and they're used for entrees?? Just tell me the IGB value you want for my visit and I'll sell my NMT, thanks.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2020)

This is why I've been trading on other discords instead of here. Tips should be optional. I get that they don't have to let people in, but jeez. 1 NMT or tip of sales should be the most that anyone charges for something like that.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't know, I usually pay 99k per trip, so I'll be paying like 500k anyways but still making like 13 million
I guess it depends how much you're selling


----------



## niko2 (Apr 13, 2020)

I think it's fine to tip 99k for each trip. I had a 600+ price last week and I kept my gates open for like 4 hours. Not an easy job actually, especially with those long-a*s loading screens!


----------



## ughrora (Apr 13, 2020)

I never charge anyone to visit for anything. Whether it's for turnips, or to speak to Celeste, etc. If they want to give a tip, that's fine, but I just don't feel right charging people.


----------



## astermallow (Apr 13, 2020)

from my (non-turnip related) experience with hosting any more than a couple people for something, where people are constantly coming and going... it gets reeallll annoying real fast. I don't even know what it is exactly, but it always ends up taking up a ton of my time/attention. so I don't think charging a entry fee *in general* is a terrible thing, but I def agree that some of the prices people charge are way out there lol. I still come across a lot of people that let people in for free or just say tips are appreciated, so I pretty much ignore the others.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah, I'm appalled at the sheer greed of some and I've chosen not to participate and simply ignore it. 

I post in another general videogame forum where there's about 30 of us playing New Horizons and between us we see who has the best turnip prices on Sunday morning and report on our prices throughout the week and nobody charges for anything. I think they'd be genuinely puzzled at the very suggestion of someone charging to visit their town. 

What these people charging for entry ought to understand is that the people you help out today may be the people that you need help from tomorrow.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 13, 2020)

I also wanna add that I don't personally think NMTs are worth 250k, or at least not for long. The prices are slowly dropping and it's getting harder and harder to sell NMTs on their own. They're mostly being used to trade now.


----------



## Raz (Apr 13, 2020)

My solution (and I'm not saying you guys should do this, but that's what I'm going to do) is to simply PM a few people here who have the same mindset about how a healthy community works whenever my prices are good (everything upwards of 200 Bells/turnip), so they can come, sell their stuff and go back to their islands, fee of charge. 

While I can't control the community, I absolutely can control who I deal with and who I will be willing to help. I may not profit doing this, but that's not my intention, either.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



Garrett said:


> Yeah, I'm appalled at the sheer greed of some and I've chosen not to participate and simply ignore it.
> 
> I post in another general videogame forum where there's about 30 of us playing New Horizons and between us we see who has the best turnip prices on Sunday morning and report on our prices throughout the week and nobody charges for anything. I think they'd be genuinely puzzled at the very suggestion of someone charging to visit their town.
> 
> What these people charging for entry ought to understand is that the people you help out today may be the people that you need help from tomorrow.


I don't know which forum you're referring to, but back when I was playing NL, I was part of a group on gamefaqs where all the players were 30+ years old, and it worked exactly like this. It was a collaborative effort towards the common good, and it wasn't only about turnips.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2020)

It feels so greedy asking for an exuberant amount of money in return. Asking for a small fee, a couple of thousand bells or a few NMT is more acceptable, but even then it feels weird. I never saw this back in NL, everyone would just offer to help and maybe ask for a hybrid, but not 300kt, etc, etc. I saw a few of these 'offers' but only for half of all the bells you made, at that point, it feels so pointless to even go to sell them on a high price island.


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 13, 2020)

I avoid any island with an entry fee and wouldn't charge one myself. I always tip when I visit somewhere (in NMTs usually, because I am broke!) because I think it's polite, but I'm not into requiring payment. Tom Nook is the only greedy capitalist in my game


----------



## Raz (Apr 13, 2020)

Katy88 said:


> I avoid any island with an entry fee and wouldn't charge one myself. I always tip when I visit somewhere (in NMTs usually, because I am broke!) because I think it's polite, but I'm not into requiring payment. *Tom Nook is the only greedy capitalist in my game*


Isn't it ironic that the same fanbase that always made jokes about how Tom Nook was evil because he's a greedy capitalist now has most of it's members acting in a way that would make Tom Nook look like the most charitable socialist leader in the world?


----------



## Lisha (Apr 13, 2020)

Thankfully, I've been able to sell for 500+ without dishing out a single bell or ticket. I'm not going to pay someone a fee to enter their island, because I didn't do that when my prices were just under 600. I was very happy to let people in to sell. I was also quite surprised at the greed, like people charging 1 million bells before you're even allowed to sell (sets my scam alarms off).

It's kinda funny though. This game series is so cute and chill, but the stalk market is the antithesis of that.


----------



## Saga (Apr 13, 2020)

Does anyone have advice for finding a good Discord server, group, or forum? Like, what search terms or keywords I should be looking for? 

I tried googling (and looking on Discord) for 25+ and 30+ groups, thinking that other older players might be more relaxed and less profit-focused, but wasn't able to find anything. I'm happy to play with people of all ages, but really want a laid-back, friendly, generous group. Nook's Cranny just stresses me out, the way it is right now.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2020)

The only case i ever happened. I had 575 bells for turnips. I didn't really wanted fragments on anything or tips. But people were nice and gave tips anyway.
but i dont understand why fragements or gold nuggets


----------



## Raz (Apr 13, 2020)

Saga said:


> Does anyone have advice for finding a good Discord server, group, or forum? Like, what search terms or keywords I should be looking for?
> 
> I tried googling (and looking on Discord) for 25+ and 30+ groups, thinking that other older players might be more relaxed and less profit-focused, but wasn't able to find anything. I'm happy to play with people of all ages, but really want a laid-back, friendly, generous group. Nook's Cranny just stresses me out, the way it is right now.


If you find any, please, let me know, as I'm also trying to find something similar.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



DubiousDelphine said:


> The only case i ever happened. I had 575 bells for turnips. I didn't really wanted fragments on anything or tips. But people were nice and gave tips anyway.
> but i dont understand why fragements or gold nuggets


They probably are asking for this because fragments and golden nuggets are the rarest materials in the game. They're hard to get than anything else, so I wouldn't be surprised if the same people that are price gouging NMTs will shift their "economy" to fragments and gold nuggets.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 13, 2020)

There was one person who's turnips were selling at around 300 and they were telling people to message them for "negotiations" and said that if you don't tip 3 NMT per trip you can't come. Meanwhile a person right below them was selling at 600+ and only said that tips were appreciated. Guess who's I went to lol. Others say you're only allowed to come if you give rare DIYs. That's why I stick to TBT for turnip sales, I've rarely seen anyone being that intense lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 13, 2020)

BunnyElsa said:


> Yeah, 100K is usually my base 10% which I think is fair! If I ever got a decently high price (above 500) I’d request the same. Just tons of stupid prices out there To make sure people don’t sell and leave, I’ve been to a couple islands where they’ve made cages Pretty clever actually lol



The only issue with that is that visitors have the option of pressing the - Button and pressing "Return to my island" and then a cage would not have worked on them at all, but yeah, cages do sound like an interesting plan.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2020)

some people be greedy, yo



Raz said:


> They probably are asking for this because fragments and golden nuggets are the rarest materials in the game


nuggets I get, but fragments? I get that **** faster than I can even use

which I mean it certainly isn't enough to make every diy that uses them, but still


----------



## Mieiki (Apr 13, 2020)

Any entry fee above 99k/1NMT is a scam.


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't charge visit but I always mention tips are accepted. I don't care how much bells you make and how many trips you need, take your time! Maybe even take a tour around the block? Idc!

Of course, I'm sure it's the TTer cheaters that are the ones charging insane amounts and making a living off honest players.


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 13, 2020)

Just look for people doing it for free tbh, plenty of people do it. I open up for free when I get good prices - I think the current focus on NMT is a little much.


----------



## niconii (Apr 13, 2020)

I've seen people with turnip prices ranging from 150-300+ asking for absurd amounts of NMTs (2 minimum per trip LOL), IGBs, or gold, rare furniture and DIYs, and then there are some other people with higher prices like 400-500+ only asking for 1 NMT or 99k IGBs, sometimes just tips (not even mandatory! In this case, I usually still leave 99K IGBs, sometimes a NMT). 

I understand giving 1 NMT/99k IGBs per entry, but anything higher than that it's a no for me tbh.


----------



## Raz (Apr 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> some people be greedy, yo
> 
> 
> nuggets I get, but fragments? I get that **** faster than I can even use
> ...


It's probably the same people who made NMT= currency a thing. As one cant dupe NMTs (nor fragments or gold nuggets, afaik), and these materials aren't exactly as abundant as the other ones (gold is a rare drop from stones; fragmes are meteor shower-dependant), I can already see people using these things as a "new currency". Maybe not normal star fragments, but the big ones or the aries fragments, for example. 

For these people, it all comes down to make something desirable enough to make people pay what they want for it.


----------



## trickyfox (Apr 13, 2020)

*I'll play the devil's advocate here: *(and maybe get some hate for it)
_People have valid reasons to charge for turnip trips (not talking about overcharging though, that's a different story). They can be:_
- They're spending their time hosting you while they could be virtually doing anything else more enjoyable, including farming that 99k bells fee or NMT ticket;
- They don't want to be overtaken with tons of requests they can't deal with and deal then with people annoyed cursing at you because they couldn't sell turnips at your place, like it's your obbligation;
- They want a reward for the trouble caused (people destroying flowers, leaving with the - instead of airport, trolls, etc)
- They're bad at farming currency in the game and that's the best way they know.

_About charging NMT for everything nowadays, reasons might be:_
- They're time travelers, which makes it easy to make bells thus NMT are harder to farm and more valuable to them;
- Bells are worthless for a lot of people since they either have tons of it, or think bells lost their value with dupe abuses/time travel to turnip sales.
- They're more useful than bells, specially for people who farm materials/cycle for villagers/search for hybrids.

_The solution for this:_ use a small community/group where people know each other. I have been in one since day 1 and it's been an amazing experience. Don't expect this experience for big groups like here, since nobody knows each other.

_Additional things I'd like to say about this:_
- You're not 'morally' better than someone who charges, because charging for your time is not wrong.
- Also for people saying "you shouldn't charge friends", they're not your friends most times. They're a stranger you never spoke to. You don't want their friendship, you want their turnip price. I don't charge my friends, but I definitely would charge people I don't know.
- Saying "they already have enough and I don't" doesn't change the fact they might have spent a lot of time for this and their time is still valuable. People aren't obligated to share with you their stuff.
- I hate the word "tip" for this. If payment is a MUST, use the word "fee". Tip is something optional.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 13, 2020)

Well, 500-800k seems ridiculous, but I can understand 5 NMT. While extremely valuable, they're also relative easy to earn.

But I do think people who open up their turnip prices have a right to somewhat gatekeep them. When you have strangers constantly coming in you either have to overlook them or hide all your valuable stuff in some places they can't reach. And the higher the entry fee, the less people will decide to come to your island and you won't have to guard like 30 people an hour. But 500k should be the highest amount imo.


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 13, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> The only issue with that is that visitors have the option of pressing the - Button and pressing "Return to my island" and then a cage would not have worked on them at all, but yeah, cages do sound like an interesting plan.



The way he built the entrance was like, he'd push you into the jail if you didn't drop  And couldn't run past to get to the shop. Was funny tbh.



trickyfox said:


> *I'll play the devil's advocate here: *(and maybe get some hate for it)
> _People have valid reasons to charge for turnip trips (not talking about overcharging though, that's a different story). They can be:_
> - They're spending their time hosting you while they could be virtually doing anything else more enjoyable, including farming that 99k bells fee or NMT ticket;
> - They don't want to be overtaken with tons of requests they can't deal with and deal then with people annoyed cursing at you because they couldn't sell turnips at your place, like it's your obbligation;
> ...



100% not saying people shouldn't hold entrance fees. Hosting sessions can be really tiresome, and you're losing your own time to help others (+ what you've mentioned about the flowers etc.). I usually pay 10% (roughly 99K) or I'm happy to pay 1NMT (which is equivalent to 200K bells, as that's what I sell them for). It's the people asking for 5-10 NMT or 600K+ bells - the _crazy_ prices which is simply just due to greed. It's mainly in this external Discord server and was wondering if anyone else was noticing the prices in general. Here, I haven't been overcharged for turnips and I love hosting my island for DIYs (usually just for a wishlist item).


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 13, 2020)

I think people seem to be mixing up what a tip is vs a service fee? I agree that people asking for a tip isn't a tip, but I also understand asking for a /reasonable/ service fee or asking if people have anything you are looking for in return (whether it be hybrids, items, DIYs, etc)... After all, keeping yourself online for hours just to service people for 20 min of their time can leave you burnt out. I usually split whatever nmt or bells I get from people with friends of mine and if one of my friends has good turnip prices we all help each other out with that... I think you just have to find the right people. I promise there are kind people out here on TBT who are willing to help others, you'll encounter the bad eggs and people who are greedy but the good people make it worth it. You just have to look for them. There are plenty of people on this forum I've seen get together and create a small group of people willing to help one another, including people who have posted in this thread, alongside myself.


----------



## trickyfox (Apr 13, 2020)

BunnyElsa said:


> 100% not saying people shouldn't hold entrance fees. Hosting sessions can be really tiresome, and you're losing your own time to help others (+ what you've mentioned about the flowers etc.). I usually pay 10% (roughly 99K) or I'm happy to pay 1NMT (which is equivalent to 200K bells, as that's what I sell them for). It's the people asking for 5-10 NMT or 600K+ bells - the _crazy_ prices which is simply just due to greed. It's mainly in this external Discord server and was wondering if anyone else was noticing the prices in general. Here, I haven't been overcharged for turnips and I love hosting my island for DIYs (usually just for a wishlist item).


I know your original post didn't say that, is just that the thread itself turned into a rant about this, so thought i'd share my opinion 
I too think 1NMT/99k is a fair fee, 5~10 NMT seem abusive.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



roseychuu said:


> I think people seem to be mixing up what a tip is vs a service fee?


It's like when people host a "giveaway" where you need to make something for them in exchange (like art). That's not a giveaway, that's a trade.


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 13, 2020)

trickyfox said:


> I know your original post didn't say that, is just that the thread itself turned into a rant about this, so thought i'd share my opinion
> I too think 1NMT/99k is a fair fee, 5~10 NMT seem abusive.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020
> ...



Ah that's more than fair, my apologies!! ☺ Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw someone's island asking 10NMT and the turnips weren't even 600+? _Stoopidness._


----------



## creamyy (Apr 13, 2020)

some of them aren't even asking for bells but very specific items like celeste diys. like that's not just something everyone has lying around


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 13, 2020)

Based on the cost of 250k p/NMT, you could just sell 5 NMTs for 1,250,000 IGB and forget the Stalk Markets.

Tipping 1.24m IGB is beyond ridiculous unless you're making a profit of over 6m


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 13, 2020)

my thought process is kinda weird to explain, but bear with me: i feel like, there's two sides - those who really just want to share and not force anybody to give them something, but still would like something and those who see that everyone else gets through with it, so ofc they want to do it too. 

from my personal obversation, a lot of people will turn away from something if it has a high mandatory fee - say, someone is charging a 99k entry fee, people are less likely to turn away but not nearly as compelled if somebody is offering to come over for free, whereas people who charge 198k entree fees and upwards (or stuff like mats, DIYs or "rare" furniture) are less likely to be visited if they have a "sub-optimal" turnip price (somewhere from 250 to say, 450 per turnip). it takes up inventory space and those usually are people who don't allow you to come over a second time so it's "fair" for everyone, whereas they're also asking you to potentially fill 1-2 inventory spaces that you could have used to sell your turnips. it's kind of like going to a place and being mad about the prices, but still buying?

if people do not ask for a mandatory fee, but express that tips are appreciated, a lot of people might feel like "this person is nice! they are doing this for us, not for profit!" and will either bring over a gift/tip or leave them some of their turnip money after they've sold to express gratitude or make up for lost time the host has for, well, hosting this - if you have enough turnips to fill your inventory without tools like this, it's optimal for you, because you can always drop off your tip once you've MADE "stonks", whereas anything above a 99k entree fee requires you to give up an inventory space and does not let you "maximize" your profit. sure, there are people who might take advantage of this and not give the host anything - and say it's their fault for not installing a fee and just saying they'd appreciate a tip - but the vast majority tends to bring all kinds of good gifts, craftables and share their profits with the host if they aren't required to pay a fee.


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 13, 2020)

Can't you trade with traders who offer no entry fee? I'd be up for trading when I get turnips next Sunday. Cut out the unnecessary middle man


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 13, 2020)

It's going to be an arduous and stressful task to allow tens to hundreds of people in and hope they don't trample or ruin anything. The way I see it, if you don't like the price, don't go. From everyone I've heard from that has opened, it's a case of "how much money is it worth for me to physically keep doing this", and it's fair that that price is quite high. You're essentially locked out of your own game for a matter of hours lol. I think if I were going to open I'd not ask for an entry fee but have tips appreciated. But I would never call another person greedy for giving up hours of their time.

I'm just playing with my friends at the moment and we're not charging each other anything to come in and sell or buy, but that's a matter of maybe 10 people. I've given my friends tips as thanks for hosting me. When it's strangers on a forum or discord things are naturally going to be different.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 13, 2020)

Things like this are why I basically play solo. I have no problem with a tip, that's just polite, but the levels of greed I see are disgusting.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 13, 2020)

I bookmark this page so when I go online, I know who I want to play with.  I don't bother with stranger.  I never wanted AC to be in smash or have pocket camp.  I wish AC would go back to being unpopular.  Tire of all these jerks and fortnite/pokemon players coming into AC because of stupid Smash!


----------



## lunachii (Apr 13, 2020)

I usually tip at least a moneybag of 99k if I can. Most of the times I've visited to sell people have been kind and told me they don't need tip, I wouldn't ask for a steep entry fee if I would open up my gates for turnip sellers.. But yeah I've seen people asking for 5-8 tickets to come, even a popular villager or 500k bells


----------



## Quagsire. (Apr 13, 2020)

My sister got a massive turnip price as well and even letting her friends over would destroy are wifi. Luckily we could play local but it still took me 1:30 to sell all my turnips, and I gave her 1/4 of my earnings which now to think of it is basically the 500k bells people ask for. It takes like 5 minutes per run per person because of the cut scenes and is just really stressful. I think asking for tickets or other items is a bit far though because that's an entire slot of turnips! 

Also not to mention when you do get prices that high, you get 100 discord messages within a minute of posting so even if they were affordable that'd just decrease your chances of ever getting in. I'm not a fan of the prices but I can see why they're there.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 13, 2020)

If I ever happened to get high prices, I'd let you all in for free. I'm just happy to play together with other people ^-^


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 13, 2020)

My friends let me come over to sell turnips yesterday (they TT and try to find a good price so we can sell) and they were taken aback when I asked what the entry fee was. Tips are fine, but seeing an entry fee of like 10+ NMT/99k+ isn't fair I think. People usually tip out of kindness, forcing that to happen doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah I've been on Reddit and that this turnip exchange site and it was ridiculous. They wanted an entry fee of 500K as well as ~5 NMT or they want really specific/rare furniture(s) as well as an entry fee (probably 99K). Also the queues are insane so I honestly don't think its worth it.


----------



## Junee (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm more and more convinced that this game having an online _~*~e c o n o m y~*~_ is the worse thing to happen to it.


----------



## Yulaldie (Apr 13, 2020)

I think people are being selfish as the game is new. Ridiculous pricing everywhere. 1NMT or a fair tip, but 5NMT? awful.


----------



## Sholee (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't think an entry fee makes the host a greedy person, they are using their time to let you into their island to sell turnips for hours on end and sitting through the endless load screens. If you're not happy about the entry fee, no one is forcing you to pay it. 

There are people here on the forums as well as on the discord who do not charge any entry fees.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 13, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> Can't you trade with traders who offer no entry fee? I'd be up for trading when I get turnips next Sunday. Cut out the unnecessary middle man


There are very few people who TT for prices, and very many who wish to sell. Demand >> supply, therefore people have the ability to charge for things like this.

Additionally, TTing for prices is a time-consuming process. If someone offers high prices, they are offering it as a service, and people can choose whether or not to use that service. If 5 NMT per run is too high, then people will adjust how they sell turnips accordingly.

The stalk market is Animal Crossing's version of the stalk market. I do find it intriguing that people effectively charge commission to sell turnips (similar to selling stocks in the real world), although I'm unsure whether that is a necessarily good or bad practice.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 13, 2020)

I really dont see the reason for the hostility. It's boring, stressful and time-consuming to let tons of people in and out of town and making sure nothing goes wrong. I 100% understand why some people would require fees.

Anything crazy like 500k or 10 nmts? Yeah I agree that's not worth it, but I dont like the attitude of some people in this thread saying "people that require any fee are GREEDY" like no... to you you're just jumping in for a couple minute to sell turnips, to them they're spending an absurd amount of time an energy making sure the many people coming through have basic decency. They could spend that time making bells or collecting resources in some other way, but they simply can't while they're offering the service.

(Also I dont disagree with you, OP, I'm just not happy with some of the other replies)


----------



## CowKing (Apr 13, 2020)

It's ironic that some of the people in this thread calling people who have entry fees greedy (because they have to make a living too and have to risk dozens of people coming in to their safe haven for hours) come across as greedy and cheap themselves. If you don't want to pay an entry fee, don't go. Simple as that.
I agree that 500k+ or 5 NMT+ _*PER TRIP *_is bad. Like really bad. But I just ignore it, because there's gonna be someone out there in the forums who will charge cheaper.


----------



## Venusian31 (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't have a problem with people asking for a reasonable fee to come and trade. I just avoid the ones I feel are charging too much. I'm more concerned with the amount of stealing that's going on in this game. It seems much worse than it was in New Leaf. Last week I had a really high turnip price and I opened up to allow people to come sell all afternoon. I didn't ask for anything, but several people would pop up a quick message to tell me they left me a tip by the airport or fountain. When I would go to pick it up, it wasn't there. I started walking back and forth from the airport to the shop and watching people and that's when I noticed there was another girl there doing the same thing. She was following people back and forth and stealing the tips they were leaving for me. The way she was following people probably made them think she was the island owner when she wasn't. As soon as she realized I had spotted her, she made the laughing gesture and then did the silent leave thing. I was stunned. I have no idea how many tips she stole, but I do know I had a lot of people coming in and out that day, so it may have been a lot. Now I feel like I have to monitor everything when I open up to help people and that takes the fun out of it for me.


----------



## meo (Apr 13, 2020)

Honestly it's quite tedious and a lot of work opening up your town to people especially 50-100 people rushing in for a high turnip price. So, I definitely like to tip.
That said, most people I visit are just "Tips not necessary but appreciated" or "Tip what you feel is fair/1 nmt per visit" sort of deal which I think is along the way I would feel if my town gets good price one of these days. 

People charging obscene prices are nothing new. Just as things get overdone on villagers, item trades, and so forth...turnip entry fees aren't excluded from that. Ultimately, anyone can set whatever price they want to, even if many of us don't agree, and you just choose either to go or not. There's many prices that come up through the week and you're bound to encounter someone with more reasonable standards.

I'm sorry for the frustration though, I get it. <3


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 13, 2020)

Venusian31 said:


> I don't have a problem with people asking for a reasonable fee to come and trade. I just avoid the ones I feel are charging too much. I'm more concerned with the amount of stealing that's going on in this game. It seems much worse than it was in New Leaf. Last week I had a really high turnip price and I opened up to allow people to come sell all afternoon. I didn't ask for anything, but several people would pop up a quick message to tell me they left me a tip by the airport or fountain. When I would go to pick it up, it wasn't there. I started walking back and forth from the airport to the shop and watching people and that's when I noticed there was another girl there doing the same thing. She was following people back and forth and stealing the tips they were leaving for me. The way she was following people probably made them think she was the island owner when she wasn't. As soon as she realized I had spotted her, she made the laughing gesture and then did the silent leave thing. I was stunned. I have no idea how many tips she stole, but I do know I had a lot of people coming in and out that day, so it may have been a lot. Now I feel like I have to monitor everything when I open up to help people and that takes the fun out of it for me.



Wow. That's just skeezy and underhanded. I would totally not want to play with anyone I didn't know if I had that happen to me. That would make trading with people a big pain in the rear and take the fun out of it.


----------



## nammie (Apr 13, 2020)

I usually tip 99k per trip, and I think when prices are really high (like 600+) I can understand charging higher entry fees... I never apply for those though, queues are too long and I don't have the patience lol.

I do think it's kinda greedy if theyre asking for like 5nmt PER trip, but it is also a lot of work to let that many ppl in so I have a lot of respect for people who open their towns up to let people sell


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 13, 2020)

I personally just wouldn't support those people who are clearly trying to make a big profit. I think anything more than 1 nmt or 99k bells is just greedy. From what I've seen on here though, people who have an entry fee higher than 1 nmt aren't very successful with their profit making business lol, that's what you get when you're straight up greedy.


----------



## Saga (Apr 13, 2020)

Honestly, having so many people to come in and sell sounds like an absolute nightmare to me. I can definitely see why people ask for an entry fee, though I do think a lot of the fees are getting excessive. Still, I don't think asking for a large fee is necessarily greedy. people are pricing their time at what they think it's worth, and probably trying to cut down on the number of visitors to make it manageable. I don't blame them for that. (But I would never pay those prices, either.)

But that's why I will never have people come sell turnips - it would be so stressful and time-consuming that the only way to make it worth my while would be to charge a large fee. But I personally don't feel right charging more than 99k/1 NMT. So I just don't play the stalk market. 

The only other option would be to charge less and just let, like, 5 people in to keep things from taking too long or being too stressful. But then I'd feel bad for everyone who wanted to sell but I didn't let in...

As an aside, I realized that I tend to be much more generous during trades/visits if someone asks for tips only, because it makes me really grateful towards them. Someone did a cataloging party a couple nights ago and I gave 3 NMT and 20 star fragments, because they said tips were appreciated but not required.

But if someone asks for a flat entry fee, I almost never tip on top of that. I feel like there must be some psychological phenomenon behind that, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## mystery (Apr 13, 2020)

If I had good prices I wouldn’t charge anything that being said I also wouldn’t open my gate for just anyone either.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Apr 13, 2020)

I used r/acturnips (done with turnips now) so I didn't know that this was going on! Over there posters can't make requests for tips or entrance, but people generally will give a 10% tip which is what I did each time.


----------



## dragami (Apr 13, 2020)

Factor in the time, energy, and number of dishonest people.


----------



## Jittersfan75 (Apr 13, 2020)

BunnyElsa said:


> Anyone else appalled at the high entry fees to sell your turnips at theirs (e.g. 500-600 bells)? Last week, I was able to go to a couple islands over the 500 bell mark and simply paid 99K or 1 NMT. Now, I'm seeing 500-800K requirements or 5+ NMT? I'm in a massive Discord server and the prices have just randomly gone up. Or am I just broke? Lol.


I was actually going to try and find some people who would all be willing to time travel a little to find good turnip prices, and then all sell at that one person's island, and pay that person a bit of all our lot in return as a equal trade. I didn't realize that already happen and with such a greedy intent... I had heard the community was getting toxic but I didn't realize it had gotten this bad.

If you want I'm still going to try and gather a few people for my plan, (I can make enough money normally for the things I like to buy, I just wanna pay off my house because I buy an embarrassing amount of clothing lol) so if you want to join you are more then welcome!  There will be no traveling fees, but I will personally be tipping whoever decides to host us for our selling point each time. Otherwise, good luck with your turnip selling!


----------



## Jas (Apr 13, 2020)

i think it's fair to want to put a price on it! 

if you're keeping gates open for a long time and risking people running amok on your island, it's fine - especially if people are willing to pay that much! i have been seeing the entry fees getting kind of wild and inflated, but it's basic supply and demand! if people are willing to pay that much to sell their turnips and feel like it's a good trade, then go ahead! i've never had high enough prices to let people sell but i've gone to other islands and left tips before! it definitely feels like some people are running it like a workplace sometimes - but like. do whatever u want! 

but also i do not like when people call it a "tip" but then demand a specific amount or item from their wishlist y'all! that's an entry fee


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 13, 2020)

i never got into turnips back in new leaf bc it just seemed to daunting. i heard in NH it might be easier to get into and i soo regret it. the amount of entry fees and scams is horrendous and the fact people require an absurd amount of bells just to sell turnips is dumb.

i find it really stupid if you have to pay again for more than 1 trip. turnips bring out the greediest and worst scammers.


----------



## allainah (Apr 13, 2020)

i dont think wanting an entry fee is greedy or makes you a scammer lol
but i do agree if people are actually asking 5-10 NMT per visit they are crazy. i would ask 1 NMT/99k or something similar? 
i've time traveled 12+ weeks and only gotten a good price (300 something) ONCE, why would I put in all the time & effort to TT and hours of waiting on people to sell for nothing in return.... count me out.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 14, 2020)

BunnyElsa said:


> Anyone else appalled at the high entry fees to sell your turnips at theirs (e.g. 500-600 bells)? Last week, I was able to go to a couple islands over the 500 bell mark and simply paid 99K or 1 NMT. Now, I'm seeing 500-800K requirements or 5+ NMT? I'm in a massive Discord server and the prices have just randomly gone up. Or am I just broke? Lol.


Thats so disgusting to hear usually when my shop has a large spike. I just ask for a donation fee. Pay what you want


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 14, 2020)

In my opinion, I feel like entry should be free and tips optional. Of course tipping is polite as they are making time to let you come sell, however, I feel like if it's too much of a burden to let people sell (and don't get me wrong, high prices on here get a l o t of people wanting to come sell), then I feel like the person just shouldn't post their price ;-; Idk, I feel kind of on the fence. I typically only sell at places where entry is free, however, I try to always tip 

edit: I'd like to add that I'm more likely to sell at a place with a slightly lower price, but free entry, than a higher price with an entry fee. Not sure if anyone cares about that, but it's something to consider


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm personally not a fan of any entry fee or forced 'tips' to visit peoples islands- Its just a way for people to make a quick buck and its greedy IMO. Asking for donations or anything is one thing, but I hate the whole vibe right now for people charging gross amounts just to visit each other. I hosted an open island for most of the afternoon for people to come get fossils, DIY's, shop, visit my neighbors, etc. That's the true fun of the game :/


----------



## solace (Apr 14, 2020)

I read an article from Polygon (the coolest site on the planet, bro) reporting how rad it was that someone had hired "a bouncer" to guard their island while they sold turnips.

*Shakes head*

It's so annoying. AC was always a sense of community and friendship. We were even going to have a meetup in 2013! Now I can't even imagine going another person's island (save for a few on here) without feeling like I owe them something.

I can also attest that in NL we had turnip gatherings and you could leave something, but it wasn't required or frowned upon if you didn't. However, that something was always given back in return somehow because we were that close. I know it is hard to imagine but for example, you could literally text someone if you needed signatures and they would open up their gates even if they were offline. No problem. That's how it was and I hope enough people start to realize what the core of the community is all about.

edit due to reporting article. Polygon (just as toxic).


----------



## An0nn (Apr 14, 2020)

Saga said:


> Does anyone have advice for finding a good Discord server, group, or forum? Like, what search terms or keywords I should be looking for?
> 
> I tried googling (and looking on Discord) for 25+ and 30+ groups, thinking that other older players might be more relaxed and less profit-focused, but wasn't able to find anything. I'm happy to play with people of all ages, but really want a laid-back, friendly, generous group. Nook's Cranny just stresses me out, the way it is right now.



Maybe this is me going off-topic: is discord the way people connect in ac? I've generally not been one for the online scene in games like this (it honestly all kind of stresses me out), but in acnh there are things like catalog items being tied to your island and a ton of diy's to trade. In the past my sibling played the gamecube ac with me, unfortunately they lost interest shortly after nl came out so I've been thinking that in nh it might actually be fun to have a small-ish group of trusted people to do online stuff with and invite to my town when I have something particularly interesting going on.

On topic: I have seen people charging what seemed like rather exorbitant prices for entry, but I've also seen plenty generously open their islands with a "tipping appreciated" policy when a villager is crafting or when they have a visitor like Sahara or Celeste. Visiting a few of those islands has really made me appreciate these players. I would be completely overwhelmed having to keep track of who wanted to visit, sending out codes, and guiding a steady stream of visitors on the island. I tip and always leave them a positive feedback after I leave.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2020)

Raz said:


> It's probably the same people who made NMT= currency a thing. As one cant dupe NMTs (nor fragments or gold nuggets, afaik), and these materials aren't exactly as abundant as the other ones (gold is a rare drop from stones; fragmes are meteor shower-dependant), I can already see people using these things as a "new currency". Maybe not normal star fragments, but the big ones or the aries fragments, for example.
> 
> For these people, it all comes down to make something desirable enough to make people pay what they want for it.


except all those things can be duped, to my knowledge. and I'm not counting homebrew hacks here (and yes, I know the patched table spinning glitch doesn't work here)

though frags and gold I can at least understand having a trade value over nmt. which has both the problem of being frankly *too* heavily in circulation and, to be blunt, a terrible value item in basically every sense as well

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

oh, and as an aside, for people talking about people trampling flowers and such

while it'd likely take more effort, you can just use fencing to cut off people from anywhere you don't want them to be


----------



## lambshu (Apr 14, 2020)

is the norm to charge entry fees? i had 500 per turnip last week and made a thread to just let ppl come in, and didnt ask for entry fee/“required tip” (lol) but maybe thats why my notifs got blown to kingdom come  a few ppl left me some bells and items which was nice though !

i was only able to get maybe 15 ppl in before i was exhausted thooo


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 14, 2020)

I’ve only just started up a new town, but I’m determined that I’m gonna offering Turnip trading for free or a very small cost of like 5-10k bells. 

I saw someone asking “only 99K for entry”. 
but the problem is people who can pay it do. So people feel legitimised for asking for ridiculous amounts and preventing anyone else from really getting a look in.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 14, 2020)

BaileyEloise said:


> I'm personally not a fan of any entry fee or forced 'tips' to visit peoples islands- Its just a way for people to make a quick buck and its greedy IMO. Asking for donations or anything is one thing, but I hate the whole vibe right now for people charging gross amounts just to visit each other. I hosted an open island for most of the afternoon for people to come get fossils, DIY's, shop, visit my neighbors, etc. That's the true fun of the game :/


This I don't like. Asking for "tips" only for visiting shops, getting a DIY recipe from a villager or buying from Saharah...


----------



## niko2 (Apr 14, 2020)

Couldn't there be a rule that if you post in the airport section there shouldn't be any entry fee?


----------



## An0nn (Apr 14, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Couldn't there be a rule that if you post in the airport section there shouldn't be any entry fee?


That sounds like a good idea. Right now the distinction between an airport post and nook's cranny post seems pretty fuzzy.


----------



## Mello (Apr 14, 2020)

I've seen those entry fees and I agree, that's a bit much. However, I personally don't see anything wrong with asking for a fee, especially if the host is going to be dedicating their entire day, or most of it allowing people to visit and sell on their island. I feel that if the host is putting their day on hold, (unable to terraform, or do anything really, while people are over) then it's fair to ask for a % of the seller's profits.

The mentality that it's greedy to ask for an entry fee is something I don't really agree with. Look at it from the seller's perspective. It's not one person they're allowing in, but potentially many-- for hours. Real hours. This is a courtesy they're doing, but that doesn't mean it has to be a 100% charity service at their expense.

Also, note that once the host announces their price, if it's really good, they'll be completely swamped with people lining up to come over. At this point, the host has to actually keep track of the line's order and handle people accordingly. That takes time in itself, and work.

I personally charge people 1 stack of any crafting material, and I typically allow them multiple trips after that free of charge, but if they're new to the game, I don't charge a dime. But that's just me.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 14, 2020)

After reading all the posts here in this thread over the past days, I came to the conclusion that the turnip business is definitely nothing for me as I couldn't handle such a madness at all...


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 14, 2020)

people definitely deserve tips for letting us sell on their islands and i don't mind requiring an entrance fee as long as it's reasonable. 

but i'm going all in on the stalk market while the game is new and the number of people playing is higher. in case the people who ask for a lot are the only ones left in a few months lol


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 14, 2020)

I always leave a tip but I don’t go to the ones that charge an entry fee. Especially the ones wanting 500k


----------



## chocopug (Apr 14, 2020)

A small fee is okay, but over 99k/1 nmt is excessive imho. I wouldn't go to an island demanding more than that. Another message board I post on has a small community of AC players, and there it just works on a tipping system which I think is fine. Earlier today I sold all my turnips at someone else's island and happily left a 10% tip. Whenever I open up my island for any reasons, it's free. I'm very appreciative of any tips I get.


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 14, 2020)

I try to tip 010% as well. I'm not a TT so I am much more poor that most users here who have had ages to earn bells.


----------



## adripiedri (Apr 14, 2020)

Start a *secret* small fee /tip only turnip message board in here?
is that allowed? lol
only people who hate the idea of the high entry fee turnip posters will come in, so you've kind of got a smaller, similar-minded community going on


----------



## Jhin (Apr 14, 2020)

I like to tip a full bag of bells every visit I have to make to another island for turnips, since I often buy about 1 million worth of them every sunday so I have to make numerous visits. I think that is a pretty fair compromise, and since I'm always making a large profit it's no skin off my back. But I dislike mandatory entrance fees and I do think the community is becoming quite greedy - I've seen some people in the turnips thread asking for 5+ NMT to sell at their shop.... where the prices were 80 bells. It's becoming quite delusional.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 14, 2020)

allainah said:


> i dont think wanting an entry fee is greedy or makes you a scammer lol
> but i do agree if people are actually asking 5-10 NMT per visit they are crazy. i would ask 1 NMT/99k or something similar?
> i've time traveled 12+ weeks and only gotten a good price (300 something) ONCE, why would I put in all the time & effort to TT and hours of waiting on people to sell for nothing in return.... count me out.


i dont have a real bad problem with entry fees if they arent insane. what i do hate is when they force you to pay _again_ for multiple trips. i understand that its a real hassle herding people in and staying open however, but paying again just to sell is just too much for me.

ill never understand people asking for a full inventory of star bits, 6+ NMT and anything above 500k just to sell some turnips. it just pushes me away.

also kinda a peeve dont say tips are mandatory thats gross just call it a fee lmao. shout out to people who let people in for free, they'll always get the best tips from me


----------



## Licorice (Apr 14, 2020)

I think entry fees in general are bs


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 14, 2020)

I just sold turnips on an island that asked for a 1 nmt entry fee which I think is the perfect amount if you're going to charge. One of my favorite parts of the game is giving people stuff so I left 2. With my style of game-play I don't mind fees or tips because I already like giving people stuff as it is.

If I were to get really good turnip prices I would let people come for free and only do it for a certain amount of time until I get tired of it. I get people having entry fees because it can be tedious to let tons of people in for x amount of time but also it would kinda make more sense to me to either charge reasonable fees or not do it at all. Seems more aligned with the spirit of the game to have a giving vibe and not look at everything as an opportunity to profit as much as possible imo. But whatever works for traders, if people are willing to pay really high fees I can't necessarily blame the people charging them, just different styles of playing


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 16, 2020)

Lisha said:


> Thankfully, I've been able to sell for 500+ without dishing out a single bell or ticket. I'm not going to pay someone a fee to enter their island, because I didn't do that when my prices were just under 600. I was very happy to let people in to sell. I was also quite surprised at the greed, like people charging 1 million bells before you're even allowed to sell (sets my scam alarms off).
> 
> It's kinda funny though. This game series is so cute and chill, but the stalk market is the antithesis of that.


Tbh I don’t think this is a great mindset. I was lucky to have really good turnip prices a while back and I didn’t charge entry fee. People were very kind and tipped me a lot though which I’m happy about because it would took a lot of work managing it, and I did it for about 140 people which took like 5 hours. Being proud of “not dishing out a single bell or ticket” when that person is allowing you to make a lot of profit and not waste money you spent seems very disrespectful of that person’s time.


----------



## An0nn (Apr 16, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> I did it for about 140 people which took like 5 hours.


Wow, just thinking about that makes me anxious. That was very generous of you. Personally I've never had an issue with anyone saying they would appreciate a tip. The few times I've visited another island to grab a villager's DIY or visit Sahara I've always tipped, because it seems like hosting something like that isn't always the most fun way to spend time in this game.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2020)

Idk about you guys but I feel dishonest when im giving only around 99k for a visit when and making around 3m. I think percentage tips are definitely the way to go


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 16, 2020)

I always leave a good chunk of change, especially if I am making 3 Mil+


----------



## Lisha (Apr 17, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> Tbh I don’t think this is a great mindset. I was lucky to have really good turnip prices a while back and I didn’t charge entry fee. People were very kind and tipped me a lot though which I’m happy about because it would took a lot of work managing it, and I did it for about 140 people which took like 5 hours. Being proud of “not dishing out a single bell or ticket” when that person is allowing you to make a lot of profit and not waste money you spent seems very disrespectful of that person’s time.


What I was trying to (poorly) say is that there was never an obligation for us to pay to sell on the islands I visit. A tip is one thing, a mandatory fee is another.  I haven't dished out a single bell or ticket that was outright asked for as payment for trade because I don't visit those islands. I either trade with friends or with people on other sites (where demanding payment for services like meteor shower viewing/collecting DIYs and turnip selling is frowned on or actively discouraged).

I always leave some kind of thank you, whether it's bells, an item, hybrids, donating to a project or even a thank-you message on their bulletin board (if they're asking for those). Sorry if my post came off as if I'm a sponger, but that just isn't the case.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 17, 2020)

Lisha said:


> What I was trying to (poorly) say is that there was never an obligation for us to pay to sell on the islands I visit. A tip is one thing, a mandatory fee is another.  I haven't dished out a single bell or ticket that was outright asked for as payment for trade because I don't visit those islands. I either trade with friends or with people on other sites (where demanding payment for services like meteor shower viewing/collecting DIYs and turnip selling is frowned on or actively discouraged).
> 
> I always leave some kind of thank you, whether it's bells, an item, hybrids, donating to a project or even a thank-you message on their bulletin board (if they're asking for those). Sorry if my post came off as if I'm a sponger, but that just isn't the case.


Ah I see! Makes sense now that you’ve explained it


----------



## daisyy (Apr 17, 2020)

i agree the exorbitant prices are too much, 5 nmt doesn't make sense as an entry fee even with 500+ prices. but it is a service, people are opening their towns for long periods of time and dealing with the headache of people coming in and out, i think it's fair that they be compensated for that whether as a tip/entry fee unless they explicitly say that they don't want anything.


----------



## Miqo (Apr 17, 2020)

And I'm over here just probably willing to let people come in for free if I had high turnip prices.. but that really is an absurd jump in what people are charging..


----------

